# 这看怎么说



## langzot

Hello, all, once again. Can anyone help me with the meaning of the following expression: 这看怎么说.

Here's an example sentence.

甲:父母说的话，子女应该服从。
乙:这看怎么说，要是父母的话不对，你也听吗？

My stab at a translation would be something like 'That's not necessarily true', or is it simply 'I don't agree'? Thanks for the help!


----------



## kath_01

my attempt.

1. "this depends" 

2. "(hmmm/well) what do you say"  
not as in a question form, but like an expression


----------



## Chinoise

I think it's more in the line of "I beg to differ".


----------



## kath_01

Chinoise said:


> I think it's more in the line of "I beg to differ".



I beg to differ (about what you said)
Because the phrase "I beg to differ" has the sense that you disagree what has been said. 

but "这看怎么说" has the sense that you (partially) agreed with what was said, and suggesting that there are other situation that what has been said cannot be apply. and when you say 这看怎么说, it doesn't really tell that you disagree.


----------



## xiaolijie

> when you say 这看怎么说, it doesn't really tell that you disagree.


True! So "It depends..." should fit well in most cases of "这看怎么说".


----------



## Jason2

I think "it depends on what someone said"


----------



## kath_01

Jason2 said:


> I think "it depends on what someone said"



i don't think it's "depends on what someone have said"
it's really like "suggesting a different situation/circumstances/scenario, even no one else during the conversation have mentioned that other situation"


----------



## Jason2

Hi Kath  01
Thanks!!我英文没那么好, 我用中文解释好了,哈哈, 不好意思！！！
我的意思是针对问问题者所举的例子,而"这看怎么说"当然是指乙方所指的意思, "不是父母所说的都对, 我都必须听从",而是要看父母说话的内容是否符合甲方所认知的"对", 当然所谓"对"不一定指真的对,而是要符合甲方的认知!!!
所以,"这看怎么说"当然就是指端看乙方父母说话的内容！！！我的意思大致是这样!!!


----------



## kath_01

Hey Jason
Hope I'm not coming off rude 

我同意你用中文說的解釋
用你的說法也說的通, 像是:"這看他們说的是甚麼,看他們說的有沒有道理."

只是對於 "这看怎么说",我個人的第一印象是 "这看(*你*)怎么说" 的意思
說話者用這句話的用意是 "這個說法是看情況吧",然後舉出否定前者的情況


----------



## BODYholic

langzot said:


> Hello, all, once again. Can anyone help me with the meaning of the following expression: 这看怎么说.
> 
> Here's an example sentence.
> 
> 甲:父母说的话，子女应该服从。
> 乙:这看怎么说，要是父母的话不对，你也听吗？
> 
> My stab at a translation would be something like 'That's not necessarily true', or is it simply 'I don't agree'? Thanks for the help!



The rest has given you all the possible explanation. I just like to add that, although in Singapore we understand that expression, "这*要*看*是*" is  more common for us. Hence, we would say "这要看是怎么说了，要是父母的话不对，你也听吗？"


----------



## Chinoise

I agree with the "it depends" when used in other context, but in this situation, 乙 clearly disagrees with 甲's point of view, so I think the translation is closer to "I beg to differ".  

I think 乙's intension would have been more clarified if he said "这得看你怎么说", meaning he's open to 甲's rebuttal or his supporting points on his argument on "父母说的话，子女应该服从".


----------



## kath_01

in my opinion, 乙 partially agreed with the statement.
Here is what I think it fully means 
乙:这看怎么说，當父母的话是對的時候當然要服從, 不過要是父母的话不对，你也听吗？ 

so 乙 partially agreed with what has been said, just he then suggested a different scenario, when the same statement cannot be applied. 

In contrary, according to you, 乙 simply disagree and "beg to differ", which means 乙 believes Kids should* not* obey their parents even if their parent's words are right. 
I'd think, 乙 would rather say :話不是這麼說 OR 我不同意 and then followed by "parent's words are always wrong, that's why kids shouldn't listen to their parents" 

However, as the sentence doesn't give enough information to pin point which meaning is correct, I guess everyone can have a slightly different interpretation on it


----------

